# French sailor rescued by UK RNLI as burning yacht sinks



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

A French single hander on passage from Iceland to Holland is rescued by the British RNLI offshore after he takes to his liferaft to escape from his burning boat. The boat was his home.

'He lost everything': Lifeguards capture dramatic moment Frenchman is rescued from burning houseboat as he attempted to sail from Iceland to Holland | Mail Online


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Lucky to be so close to a country with a coast guard.

Unlucky to lose the lot.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Houseboat ? Of course it was. It was a boat that was his home , ergo a houseboat. Jayzus.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Looked like a sailboat hull.. best as I could tell


----------

